# Coaling Stations - what are they



## Flash53 (Dec 19, 2009)

I have been looking at a number of structures that I might use on my upcoming layout. Wasn't able to get a good answer from surfing the net.

I have seen a number of 'coaling stations' - were coaling stations used at mines for loading cars? 

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Steve! A coaling station is a structure that is unique to steam engine operation. It's a huge bin that contains coal for the engines to burn. Usually, it straddles the tracks so the engine can position it's tender below a chute. Once the chute is opened, the coal pours into the tender until it's shut off, again. A coaling station will normally include a conveyor or crane of some sort to reload the bin; by extension, a pile of coal or a coal car would be at the other end of the crane or conveyor's reach.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Incidentally, the building at the mine where the coal cars are loaded is called a coal tipple. Pic of one, here: 
http://media.vcstar.com/media/img/photos/2009/10/26/kentucky3_t607.jpg

Show us some pics when you start your layout!


----------

